# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #219 (01/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (28. November 2018)

Willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 01/2019. Die neue Ausgabe liegt immer ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 5. Dezember, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's knapp eine Woche früher und auch Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Eure konstruktive Kritik wird von der Redaktion gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, alle Jubeljahre auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jede einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt! 

LG,
Aleco und die gesamte PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Hellsfoul (30. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH 01/2019 (#219): RAM-Skalierung mit 2700X & 9900K, Raytracing-Leistung und Bildqualität geprüft, Vergleichstest 5 × RTX 2080 Ti, Herstellerkarten mit RX 590 u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Bounty Train*

Wer genau bekommt jetzt den Early Access? Beim Online Kiosk MiniAbo habe ich leider schon mal keinen  Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Palmdale (1. Dezember 2018)

Hab se im Printformat grade aus der Post gefischt, i grei mi (und mal ne Vollversion, die ich eh scho kaufen wollt)


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Dezember 2018)

Der CPU Test ist doch echt ein Witz vom i9-9900K. Die CPU wird auf 95W gelockt und es wird nichtmal erwähnt, während die anderen fröhlich ihre TDP sprengen dürfen, als wenn der 8700K seine 95W in Handbrake mit x265 einhält. Aus dem Grund verheimlicht die PCGH auch die Stromverbrauchwerte, weil es skurril aussehen würde, wenn die größere CPU weniger verbraucht als die kleinere CPU. Noch schlimmer, ein gelockter 9900K auf 95W läuft unter Intels Spezifikation, weil der PL2 Turbo außer Kraft gesetzt wird. Der PL2 Turbo darf nach Spezifikation 119W ziehen, PL1*1.25 lautet die Formel, also 95W * 1.25. Es wird alles getan, um AMD besser dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Dezember 2018)

mimimi ^^


----------



## Bullz (2. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das stimmt warum soll das mimimi sein? Dann wäre der Test in der Tat falsch... ( kann ich nicht beurteilen nebenher)

Danke bin wieder sehr glücklich und danke für die tolle Ausgabe. Muss nur trotzdem bissi Kritik äußern. 

Hätte gehofft das der große 2080 Test in dieser Ausgabe ist aber anscheinend kommt der im nächsten Monat. Damit sind fast 3 Monate Release und Hefttest vergangen. Das ist einfach zu lange. Ja ihr habt begrenzte Ressourcen und wenn und alle wichtigen test auf einmal raus haut könntet ihr wahrscheinlich eine Monatsangaben streichen. Aber trotzdem seid ihr da bei dem Thema keine Hilfe derzeit. Ich bleib trotzdem bei euch aber ich wollte das nur aussprechen. LG


----------



## Palmdale (3. Dezember 2018)

So, jetz hab ich sie auch gelesen. Besonders interessant fand ich:

- das Netzteil-Thema: Nach einem Podcast mit dem Netzteil-Guru von Caseking zusammen mit gamespodcast.de war ich mir nämlich unsicher, inwieweit mein betagtes Enermax Modu82+ 625W aus dem Jahr 2008 (!) noch für meine aktuelle Hardware das richtige ist. Denn in diesen 10 Jahren ist viel passiert, aktuell bemüht sich ein 8700k @4,8 GHz zusammen mit einer 1080Ti von MSI um die Darstellung aktueller Spiele. Entgegen gekommen scheint mir wohl die Tatsache, dass Enermax damals noch top Hardware angeboten hat, doch die Sommerreifen-Analogie zum Tausch scheint mir angebracht . Da kam dann der Black Friday grade richtig, 136€ bei Notebooksbilliger für das bequiet Dark Power Pro 750W fand ich einen würdigen Ersatz, dann hoffentlich auch im Sweet Spot betrieben (lt. bequiet Rechner mit 4 Lüftern, 3 SSDs, 3 HDDs, Bluray-Brenner)

- zu diesem Thema vielleicht noch die Ergänzung zum Kommentar @Torsten Vogel: volle Zustimmung. Der Mensch neigt dazu, bei Rabattaktionen das Hirn auszuschalten, was Bundesweit zur Abwrackprämie zweifelsfrei beobachtet werden konnte. Das schöne an Computerhardware ist, dass es keine Qualitätsunterschiede des jeweiligen Produktes gibt, egal wo man es kauft (klar, der Service des Shops ist halt relevant) und gleichzeitig eine brutale Transparenz über das Internet und Apps in Sachen Preis* möglich* ist. Das schließt natürlich ein, dass man darum weiß und es auch nutzt, ggf. auch mit ein bisschen Zeit zum Lauern! Die 136€ für das DPP 750 sind gegenüber den aktuellen 166€ durchaus maln Angebot 

- Leistungskiller Arbeitsspeicher: sehe ich das richtig, dass ohne Ausnahme 4x8GB besser laufen als die 2x8? Derzeit betreib ich mein F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW mit dem XMP Profil (war damals euer Testsieger), halt eben "nur" 2x8GB. Wäre es empfehlenswert, da noch 2x8 dazuzuklatschen? Hab das scho länger überlegt und diese RAM-Bausteine waren weder vom Preisanstieg Anfang 2018 betroffen noch werden sie mMn kommendes Jahr wesentlich im Preis fallen, kosten also immer so um die 220

@Ralf345

Der 9900k hatte doch seinen großen Auftritt in 12/2018, wobei allerdings explizit darauf hingewiesen wurde (insbesondere auf die dann ohne Lock erforderliche massive Kühlung) und in 2 Spielen die 95W aufgehoben wurde. Jemand, der sich den 9900k kauft, sollte ja eigentlich damit umgehen können


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Dezember 2018)

Moin! 



Bullz schrieb:


> Hätte gehofft das der große 2080 Test in dieser Ausgabe ist aber anscheinend kommt der im nächsten Monat. Damit sind fast 3 Monate Release und Hefttest vergangen. Das ist einfach zu lange. Ja ihr habt begrenzte Ressourcen und wenn und alle wichtigen test auf einmal raus haut könntet ihr wahrscheinlich eine Monatsangaben streichen. Aber trotzdem seid ihr da bei dem Thema keine Hilfe derzeit. Ich bleib trotzdem bei euch aber ich wollte das nur aussprechen. LG



Wie du schon sagst, Ressourcen sind endlich. 50 Stunden in Abgabewochen sind bei mir die Regel, dennoch müssen wir priorisieren. Diesen Monat gab's einen Mix aus Mittelklasse und Enthusiast (RX 590 + RTX 2080 Ti), kommenden Monat die RTX 2080 (bin gerade dran). In-depth-Grafikkarten-Tests mit Endnote – also nicht bloß Benchmarks + Unboxing – dauern sehr, sehr lange. Und da wir euch keine halbgaren Inhalte liefern möchten, braucht das gut Ding noch etwas Weile. Vielen Dank für das Verständnis und deine Treue! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_H (3. Dezember 2018)

Ahoi liebe Leser und Leserinnen!

Da das Thema "TDP-Begrenzung" beim Core i9-9900K des öfteren aufgetreten ist:
- Im Print und im Online-Test wird auf die Begrenzung auf 95 Watt hingewiesen
- Im Print-Test haben wir den Core i9-9900K auch in einigen Tests ohne TDP-Begrenzung laufen lassen und in die Benchmarks aufgenommen
- Wir basteln derzeit an einem Video zur TDP-Thematik und warum es so schwierig zu beantworten ist: Sollen wir grundsätzlich die CPUs nach Hersteller-Angaben laufen lassen oder ihnen freien Lauf geben, so wie es bei den meisten Nutzern daheim üblich ist?

MfG,
Daniel


----------



## Palmdale (3. Dezember 2018)

Hm, das Optimum wäre natürlich die Gegenüberstellung beider Varianten, also mit TDP Lock und ohne. Allerdings dürfte das den Aufwand sprengen.

Die Gretchenfrage ist, ob es nicht tatsächlich in den allermeisten Fällen so ist, dass die unlocked CPU sich frei entfalten kann, sprich wer sich bewusst eine solche CPU kauft wie den 9900k, der dürfte auch um die Spezifikationen wissen. Macht mein 8700k ja ebenso (delidded von Caseking) 

Edit:

mal aus Nostalgiegründen meine alte Bestellung vom 01.09.2008 bei Home of Hardware (gibts heut nimmer):

Pos Bezeichnung                                     Menge      Preis
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1   ASUS Maximus II Formula X38 (90-MIB530-G0UAY00Z)    1     184,90 EUR 
2   Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh (920-000369)   1      59,90 EUR 
3   Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 4x 2.83GHz 2x 6MB BOX       1     254,90 EUR 
4   G.Skill 2048MB KIT PC2-8500CL5 (F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK)  2      91,80 EUR 
5   Sapphire HD 4870 512MB GDDR5 PCIe 2.0 Lite Rtl Sap  1     209,90 EUR 
6   Enermax MODU82+ 625W ATX 2.2 (EMD625AWT)            1     123,90 EUR 
7   WD VelociRaptor 150GB SATAII 16MB 10.000rpm (HLFS)  1     149,90 EUR 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
    inkl. USt.                                                171,67 EUR
    Gesamt                                                   1075,20 EUR

Meine Herren, wie viele Grafikkarten (und andere Hardware) da am Netzteil zwischenzeitlich angesteckt wurden . Könnt wahrscheinlich bei vielen anderen ähnlich sein, daher echt gut der Netzteil-Part im neuen Heft > Grad heute das neue DPP eingebaut, auf die nächsten 7 Jahre


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Dezember 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> - Leistungskiller Arbeitsspeicher: sehe ich das richtig, dass ohne Ausnahme 4x8GB besser laufen als die 2x8? Derzeit betreib ich mein F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW mit dem XMP Profil (war damals euer Testsieger), halt eben "nur" 2x8GB. Wäre es empfehlenswert, da noch 2x8 dazuzuklatschen? Hab das scho länger überlegt und diese RAM-Bausteine waren weder vom Preisanstieg Anfang 2018 betroffen noch werden sie mMn kommendes Jahr wesentlich im Preis fallen, kosten also immer so um die 220


Die Zugriffszeit ist mit vier Sticks bei Intel minimal erhöht, in der Praxis zählt aber die Verdoppelung der Ranks (auf Kanal-Basis). Da deine Sticks single-ranked sind, könntest du durch das Hinzustecken ein wenig mehr Leistung erhalten. Mit was du dabei rechnen darfst, siehst du ja im Artikel. Falls dir die Kapazitäts- und Rank-Verdoppelung das Geld wert ist, dann erachte ich die Maßnahme als sinnvoll.


----------



## Ralf345 (4. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_H schrieb:


> Ahoi liebe Leser und Leserinnen!
> 
> Da das Thema "TDP-Begrenzung" beim Core i9-9900K des öfteren aufgetreten ist:
> - Im Print und im Online-Test wird auf die Begrenzung auf 95 Watt hingewiesen
> ...




Die PCGH hat es noch nie gejuckt, ob eine CPU mehr zieht als ihnen schmeckt. Auch beim säuferischen Bulldozer wurde nie damit argumentiert, es wäre nicht objektiv und Normgerecht, jetzt bremsen wir ihn im Bios händisch aus, wurde nie gemacht, obwohl er so viel gesoffen hat. Wenn schon, dann bei jeder CPU händisch begrenzen, auch wenn es nur wenige Prozent ausmacht! Und nicht verheimlichen, wie im aktuellen Heft, der 9900k ist mit 95W zu kennzeichnen, weil die anderen nicht begrenzt sind, und zwar immer! Das Problem ist zudem, dass 95% der 9900K Käufer ihre CPU sicher nicht händisch ausbremsen werden, der Test ist somit praxisfern. Viel eher werden Benutzer, die Wert auf einen niedrigen Verbrauch und effizienten Betrieb legen, ihre CPU untervolten, dann kann der 9900k auch mit händisch festgesetzten 95W höher takten. Aber so wie die PCGH jetzt testet, läuft die CPU unter der Intel Spezifikation. Das ist unfair.


----------



## CyLord (4. Dezember 2018)

Der RAM-Skalierungstest ist mehr schlecht als recht. Kein CL14 dabei und kein DR mit CL14


----------



## Palmdale (4. Dezember 2018)

@PCGH_Stephan

Danke für die Erläuterungen, hab mich schon gefragt warum, da der Coffee ja nur Dual Channel hat


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Dezember 2018)

Bei uns in der Umgebung hat das Heft diesmal keiner.. keine kiosk´e keine Supermärkte wo ich bisher war obwohl sonst immer. Wo bestelle ich das denn?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin!

In diesem Artikel stehen unten alle Bezugsquellen (digital und gedruckt): http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...CGH-01-2019-Magazin-DVD-Download-PDF-1270243/

* PCGH Print / Digital: Einfach bestellen oder herunterladen! *

Die aktuelle PCGH-Ausgabe kann bequem als Heft bestellt oder digital über Apps oder den Webshop heruntergeladen werden:


*Jetzt kaufen:*  Die PCGH #219 01/2019 erscheint am 05. Dezember 2018 in gedruckter Form  und am 30. November 2018 als digitaler Early Access. Die Ausgabe können  Sie auch bequem im Aboshop bestellen, entweder als gedruckte Version oder auch als Epaper. 
*Kiosk finden: *Kein Händler in der Nähe, der PC Games Hardware führt? Dann ab auf die Website von Mykiosk.com.  Dort sind sehr viele der Händler verfügbar: Einfach Adresse oder  Postleitzahl angeben, dann das Heft und schon zeigt das Portal Händler  in Ihrer Nähe. 
*PCGH als App** (iOS, Android oder Kindle Fire)*:  In der kostenlosen App können Sie Einzelhefte mit Videos, Galerien und  mehr herunterladen, ein Abo abschließen und Leseproben ansehen. 
*PCGH im Browser lesen:* Im neuen Webshop lassen sich nach vorheriger Registrierung Einzelausgaben per Paypal kaufen. 
Im United Kiosk findet sich ebenfalls die neue PC Games Hardware  als PDF. Am einfachsten finden Sie PC Games Hardware über die  Suchfunktion - dort kann auch gleich ein Abonnement abgeschlossen  werden. 
Onlinekiosk: Einzelausgaben und Jahresabo als PDF 
iKiosk von Springer: Das PCGH-PDF können Sie digital auf der Website oder über die iKiosk-App von Springer bestellen. Die iKiosk-App gibt's für iOS bei iTunes und als Android-App bei Google Play. 
*PCGH Abonnement: Ein Abo lohnt sich mehr denn je!*

PC Games Hardware gibt es in vielen Abo-Varianten: Hier finden Sie eine ständig aktuelle Übersicht über alle Prämien. Nach Wunschprämien fahnden Sie direkt im PCGH-Abo-Shop. Dort finden sich auch Infos zu Print- und Digitalabos.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Dezember 2018)

Dankeschön! Aber noch ne Kurze Frage dazu:
Wie wird das Heft verschickt? Also wie liegt es dann im Briefkasten? Zeitschriften wie "Essen&Trinken" oder "Eat Healthy" habe ich wieder gekenzelt. Die Ausgaben kommen manchmal im Karton(naja so dicke Pappe eher)manchmal Lose und manchmal in Folie. Lose oder Folie(oft verknickt) hat zur Folge das die Ausgabe zum Wegrennen aussieht. Die Estetik als Faktor spielt bei mir mit rein


----------



## Christoph1717 (9. Dezember 2018)

ich habe das heft schon viele Jahre.
es kommt in folie mit aufgedrucktem Namen.
In den meisten Fällen kommt es unbeschädigt und mit guter Papier/Druck qualität an.


----------



## RtZk (10. Dezember 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Aber noch ne Kurze Frage dazu:
> Wie wird das Heft verschickt? Also wie liegt es dann im Briefkasten? Zeitschriften wie "Essen&Trinken" oder "Eat Healthy" habe ich wieder gekenzelt. Die Ausgaben kommen manchmal im Karton(naja so dicke Pappe eher)manchmal Lose und manchmal in Folie. Lose oder Folie(oft verknickt) hat zur Folge das die Ausgabe zum Wegrennen aussieht. Die Estetik als Faktor spielt bei mir mit rein



Verknickt kam es bei mir noch nie an und bisher immer in Folie, allerdings habe ich das Abo jetzt noch nicht allzu lang. Naja, das Papier ist natürlich selbst nicht gerade die Krönung und sehr dünn, kann ich aber verstehen, es ist schlicht zu teuer, gibt ja mittlerweile schon genug Zeitschriften und Zeitungen die keine Print mehr anbieten, da es zu teuer ist und sich nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab das Print Abo vor kurzer Zeit entgültig gekündigt. Das Heft kam in den letzten 2 Jahren zu 90% immer erst am Releasetag bei mir an. Dafür kann ich auch ins Geschäft gehen und den kleinen Kiosk Besitzer unterstützen.
 Nachforschungsanträge wurden hier schonmal angestoßen. Haben nichts gebracht.

Aber leider hat ja auch die letzten Jahre die Qualität der Online Artikel sehr stark abgenommen. Von daher lass ich hier auch das Digital +Online Abo auslaufen. 
Verspätete News, Clickbait Titel en masse, teils sehr schlechte Übersetzungen aus englischen Artikeln die Inhalte teils vollkommen falsch wiedergeben und die häufig schlechte Moderation des Forums, welche meiner Meinung nach allzuoft arrogant agiert (INU.ID zB). Auch Pokerclock und DKK007 sind auch nicht besser mMn.

Der Marktplatz ist u. a. auch durch die Moderation zu nem halbtoten Patienten verkommen. Wenn man sich mal andere Foren anschaut sieht man, dass Marktplätze auch hochfrequentiert UND anständig ablaufen können. 
PCGHX kann man ja schon fast mit der aktuellen politischen Situation der SPD vergleichen....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Dezember 2018)

Wenn dir das Heft zusagt, nur die Lieferzeit nicht, und die Website nicht in Frage kommt ... warum nicht einfach ein reines Digitalabo des Hefts?  Ist aufs Jahr gerechnet deutlich günstiger und du erhältst das PDF schon am Freitag vor dem EVT-Mittwoch.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rolli (16. Dezember 2018)

Mal eine provokante Frage:
Gibt es bei euch ein Lektorat? 

Ihr habt in der Redaktion offenbar vereinzelt Personen, die mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht so vertraut sind.
Ich glaube, ihr wisst, welche Kollegen gemeint sind. Ich werde jetzt auch hier niemanden bloßstellen. 

Niemand ist perfekt, aber ich erwarte, dass jeder Artikel nochmal von einem Profi auf Rechtschreibfehler abgeklopft wird, bevor er raus geht.
Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## tacc (8. Januar 2019)

Hat eure RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl zwischen grob 1% und 30% nicht permanent die Lüfter an und abgeschaltet? Das wäre wohl erwähnenswert gewesen.
Anscheinend ist das Problem bei mehreren Gigabyte-Karten seit der 10er Serie zu finden und laut Gigabyte komplett normal und kein Problem.

rtx 2080 oc fans issue | GIGABYTE USA Forum

Ich bau das Ding dann mal 4 Stunden nach Einbau wieder aus...


----------

